#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  server 2003 + WiNDOWS live messenger 2009

## whera

Boa tarde galera.
estou com um problema, que esta me emcomodando.
trabalho em uma empresa onde tem 10 servidores com windows server 2003 Enterprise edition.
e estou com o msn 2009 beta (pois foi o único que rodou) mais agora eles estão emcomodando muito.
existe alguma versão final do wlm2009 para servidores??
se existir por favor me auxiliem para encontrar.
agradeço desde já.

----------


## osmano807

MSN no servidor? PUTZ!!
Em teoria, não era nem para funcionar... 
Instala outro cliente, tipo aMSN, Pidgim

----------


## whera

Cara instalei o aMSN esses dias e os vendedores só faltaram me bater.
o pessoal não gosta!

agradeço pela ajuda.

----------


## ultralaser

eu acho q servidor naum deveria mesmo rodar MSN... coloca um notebook pra usar MSN e pronto

----------


## whera

O problema ultralaser, é que trabalho em uma distribuidora, e o MSN é uma das ferramentas mais utilizadas e de baixo custo, e os vendedores no podem entrar com Notebook na empresa, pois 60% dos micros possuem Windows Pirata. Então trabalhamos com thin Client nos terminais.
Mais agradeço a todos pela ajuda.

----------


## ultralaser

tente utilizar on line via site e ve se resolve o seu problema... ouvi falar que é muito bom mais nunca utilizei, é uma opção a se tentar
- webmessenger.*msn*.com
- www.meebo.com.br
- www.ebuddy.com.br

----------


## maninhx

seria legal você dizer qual é o encomodo que o MSN está causando.

----------


## whera

Os incômodos são:
·MSN fica caindo e voltando toda hora.
·Quando adiciona um cliente o mesmo não fica online.
·Lista de contato some frequentemente.
·E muitas mensagens estão voltando.
esses são os mais frequentes.

----------


## lovenique

caro amigo... olha só... pelo que eu entendi, vc utiliza o terminal service para seus usuários logarem... se nao estiver certo me corriga...
vamos a soluções... o que eu faria no seu caso e seria muito legal é: instalar um servidor Openfire... que roda tanto no windows quanto no linux.... ele tem controle por interface web.... vc pode criar uma conta para cada usuário, assim os usuários irão comunicar-se entre si.... e na opção gateway, vc anexa o usuário ao MSN... assim o cara estará usando um programa de comunicação interno da empresa utilizando para conversação externa... o legal é q vc pode definir uma gama de regras em cima de cada usuário... e o software q é usado para isso é o SPARK, o mensageiro é muito simples até uma criança de 5 anos consegue usar sem se enrolar...
na empresa q trabalho atualmente utilizo esse software, ele tambem tem plugin para VOIP e 1000 e outras coisas.
Espero ter lhe ajudados....

----------


## maninhx

lovenique

deixa ver se etendi.

eu terei um mensageiro interno e também me comunicarei com todos meus contatos do MSN podendo criar regras pra isso? como logs e controle de contatos?

----------


## lovenique

Exatamente...
isso ai... e gravar conversas em bancos de dados mysql, postgresql, HQSL...
se quiser me add aii no msn: [email protected]

----------


## lovenique

Exatamente.... Vc pode gravar conversas em banco de dados mysql, postgresql, hsql...
se quiser me add ai no msn... [email protected]

----------


## whera

Agradeço lovenique, vou debater essa idéia com o gerente de TI.
Obrigado.


 :Rofl:

----------


## flaviolima

by Flávio Lima

Você pode instalar o Windows Live 2009 no Windows Server 2003 sem problemas:

1. Atualize o seu Windows Server 2003 (ou outro) para o ultimo Service Pack

2. Instale as demais atualizações

3. Copie a de um micro com Windows XP o conteudo da pasta "C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\Windows Live\.cache"
Obs.: Ela é uma pasta oculta

Dentro dela haveram varias subpastas com nomes em código exadecimal. Cada uma contem um pacote .msi

4. Ordene por nome e instale cada pacote obedecendo a ordem.

Pronto você já pode desfrutar do WLM2009 na plataforma Server 2003.

Obs.: Descobri isso na base da tentativa e erro
Ainda não testei em outras plataformas como:
Windows 2000, XP 64 e Server 64, mas deve funcionar. Testem e me falem.
Aqui na empresa no 2003 Server tá 100%.

----------


## flaviolima

by Flávio Lima

Você pode instalar o Windows Live 2009 no Windows Server 2003 sem problemas:

1. Atualize o seu Windows Server 2003 (ou outro) para o ultimo Service Pack

2. Instale as demais atualizações

3. Copie a de um micro com Windows XP o conteudo da pasta "C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\Windows Live\.cache"
Obs.: Ela é uma pasta oculta

Dentro dela haveram varias subpastas com nomes em código exadecimal. Cada uma contem um pacote .msi

4. Ordene por nome e instale cada pacote obedecendo a ordem.

Pronto você já pode desfrutar do WLM2009 na plataforma Server 2003.

Obs.: Descobri isso na base da tentativa e erro
Ainda não testei em outras plataformas como:
Windows 2000, XP 64 e Server 64, mas deve funcionar. Testem e me falem.
Aqui na empresa no 2003 Server tá 100%.

----------


## flaviolima

Obs.: Logicamente "o micro com Windows XP" deve ter o Windows Live 2009 instalado e funcionando.

----------


## whera

Amigo, você me deu uma grande ajuda.

só estou com uma pequena dulvida,

Teria como me passar um ex de como devo ordenar os pacotes para instalar, não entendi muito essa parte. Agradeço desde já

----------


## Não Registrado

A pasta "C:\Arquivos de programas\Arquivos comuns\Windows Live\.cache" contem varias subpastas. Cada uma dela contem um pacote msi. Se você obedecer a ordem alfabetica das pastas para instalar os pacotes o LM2009 vai funcionar legal. Se tiver duvida sigar a ordem q eu usei:

Instale nesta ordem:

1. SegoeFon.msi
2. wlc.msi
3. choiceguard.msi
4. Messenger.msi
5. wllogin.msi
6. Contacts.msi
7. RichUpload.msi
8. crt.msi
9. WLXSuite.msi
10. dw20shared.msi

listei apenas os pacotes nescessarios, dependendo de como o WL2009 foi instalado haveram mão pacotes, mas instalando apenas estes vc faz ele funcionar.

----------


## whera

Muito obrigado Flavio, 

Localizei os arquivos no Windows XP, organizei as .msi da forma que você me indicou e instalou certinho nos meus servidores 2003 e 2008.
Agradeço muito pela ajuda!
Obrigado.
 :Rock:

----------


## flaviolima

Fico feliz em ter ajudado.

----------


## Joao Paulo

Obrigado Flavio, 

fiz como vc indicou e deu tudo certo !!!

thanks !

----------

